# snook -trout -reds-alligator gar?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

went out twice last two weeks @ hillsborough bay during big pm tides -seeing a few small tarpon,lots o snook around spoil islands-caught some specks @ 6 feet sand/shell bottom-reds on flats hard to see water still brackish some say algae bloom?????? does anybody know about this algae bloom ??? looks like brackish water to me - also lots o mango snapper @ gandy bridge on shad @ 8 feet and i caught a alligator gar in the bay @ alafia river channel
                                           -anytide-


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

give this a try

http://www.capmel.com/red_tide_update.htm


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks for the link -ducknut- i put it in my favs. i assume u'll be shootn some quackers soon???
-anytide-


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Next weekend will be heading to Canada and following them down the Mississippi and ending the season in FLA in January.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW- sounds like you guys r serious about ducks,thats gotta be a blast!!!!, i mostly fish, rarely shot any ducks .lots of doves in texas though-thats my favorite shooting sport, a few deer w'  bow/rifle not too much.a couple of pigs here and there..have u been fishin lately???..        well good shootn thanks again -anytide-


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Went to Flamingo on Saturday morning...lots of fish and many with lock jaw. I do it all as well. While in Canada I will be doing trout and walleye fishing, waiting to hear on my moose permit but if not I can get a deer. Have not been successful with moose in the past but I keep trying. Keep entering the elk lottery every year and someday I may get lucky. Did bear for several years, no longer. Once I get back into the states I will spend some time salmon and steelhead fishing around the Great Lakes. Then from there south it will be mainly ducks.


----------

